#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Ideale lichtsturing ?

## DJ nn

Ik ben vanplan om een lichtsturing-systeem te gaan kopen (in stukken omdat ik niet in 1 keer het hele bedrag bij elkaar ga sprokkelen) en ik had dit in gedachten:

DMX 400 --> 2 keer 4 PAR's aansturen op T-bar met ingebouwde dimmer (DMX aldus)

CMX 24 --> Om latere uitbereidingen en/of gehuurde stukken aan te sturen zoals: strobo's, rookmachiene, switchpack's met enkele effecten (blacklight, discobol, ...), enz enz

Showtec DMX merge --> om de DMX 400 en CMX 24 op 1 lijn te zetten met de DMX 400 op A-kanaal (prioriteit om PAR's te sturen) en CMX 24 op B-kanaal om rest van de kanalen aan te vullen

PC interface --> had Daslight of Sunlight op het oog (interface toch aanstuurbaar door beide)
en dan de interfface met een DMX IN waarop ik de uitgang van de merge kan koppelen.

mijn idee erachter is dus:
DMX 400 stuurt PAR's aan
CMX 24 stuurt "kleine" effecten
PC stuurt scanners, ... en eventueel shows (dit kan door LPT, HPT, DMX IN van het programma toe te wijzen per kanaal zodat de effecten van de tafel ook via PC kunnen worden aangestuurd in een show. Maar omdat strobo's en dergelijken makkelijker aan te sturen zijn via echte schuiven staat de CMX 24 ervoor)


Ik weet ook dat kwalitatief gezien dit niet DE set is, maar gezien mijn budget (ben student met veeeeeeel te dure hobby  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) lijkt me dit zeer interesant omdat je voor een kleine 1500 een uitgebreide sturing hebt met vele mogelijkheden...


Wat denken jullie van zo'n set ? of wat zouden jullie gebruiken ? (gezien mogenlijkheden en budget)

----------


## DJ_matthias

kan je net zo goed in een keer die CMX24 aankopen... heb je ineens alles bijdehand...
als je eerst de DMX400 gaat kopen en na een tijd de CMX24, dan ga je hoogstwaarschijnlijk die DMX400 niet meer gebruiken omdat je parren evengoed op de CMX24 kunnen hangen.
dus bespaar je de kost van de DMX400 en die merger, en koop in 1 keer de grotere tafel waar je alles aan kan hangen.
is misschien een grote eenmalige kost, maar als je later verder in de toekomst kijkt zouden die DMX400 en die merger weggegooid geld kunnen zijn!

----------


## dj full effect

hoe wil jij die dmx op je pc krijgen?? dat kost toch ook bakken met geld??

ben ik wel benieuwt naar..

----------


## Controller

> hoe wil jij die dmx op je pc krijgen?? dat kost toch ook bakken met geld??
> 
> ben ik wel benieuwt naar..



Dat valt mee er zijn al usb naar dmx dongle voor onder de 100 euro, de software bv freestyler is open source. voila dmx pc sturing.

----------


## renebiemans

Klopt, ik heb nu ook een lpt dongle zelf gemaakt voor onder de 15 euro :Smile:

----------


## driesmees

Een entec DMX dongle kost zelfs maar rond de 50€, en een velleman ook zoiets. Het voordeel is dat er al redelijk wat dmx software voor bestaan...

----------


## stekelvarke

> hoe wil jij die dmx op je pc krijgen??



Tsja entec dongle met MagicQ software, wil je echter een interface van chamsys zelf ben je heel wat duurder uit. Maar bv daslight kost ook maar iets van een 500 euro.

Ik zou die DMX400 ook laten vallen en ineens een CMX 24 of een 24/48 kanaals tafeltje van een OEM fabriekant nemen.

----------


## DJ nn

over die DMX400 ... jullie raden aan om ineens een grotere tafel te kopen, maar kun je dan 2 programmas tegelijk laten spelen ? bvb: chaser voor PAR's en een programma voor iets anders ? (zitten er ook al voorgeprogrammeerde dingetjes in voor bvb de PAR's ?)

en welke tafel zouden jullie dan aanraden ? ik dacht de CMX24, of hebben jullie betere alternatieven ? (bedoeld voor PAR's dan en kleine effecten zoals strobo's, switchpacks, ...)
ik wil er tot 300 à 400  aan spenderen (omdat de DMX400 en de merger er al afvallen)


groetjes DJ nn

PS: bedankt voor jullie mening

EDIT: de PCsturing mag ietsje meer kosten omdat de (toekomstige) scanners dan een mooiere toepassing kunnen krijgen door verschillende shows op voorhand te programeren ...

----------


## LJ TDD

met de meeste lichttcomputers kun je makkelijk twee dingen te gelijk doen maar ik weet niet zeker of dat ook voor deze gelt

----------


## jurjen_barel

En ben ik de enige die niet weet wat DMX400 en CMX24 zijn?  :Confused:

----------


## DJ nn

DMX 400 en CMX 24 zijn controllers van JB systems (of JB lightning) als je ff rondgoogelt kom je er meer over te weten 

Groetjes DJ nn

----------


## stekelvarke

neen, JB systems (jb lighting maakt hele andere dingen) maar deze tafels vind je ook onder het merk showtec/botex/en noem maar op. Ik raad je zeker aan om ook eens naar de MagicQ software te kijken. Oh ja ik hoorde ergens dat daslight een nieuwe vertie zou uitbrengen die beter was voor het live werk? Weet er toevallig iemand meer over?

----------


## DJ nn

ik vind de MagicQ niet echt de makkelijkste software die er is (toch zeker in vergelijking met LJ daslight sunlight) en daarbij is het ook drive-in bedoeld, dus niet echt voor optredens enzo waarvoor de MagicQ voor gemaakt is ...
maar toch bedankt voor de tip.

en daslight heeft idd een nieuwere versie ... je kan hem ook gratis downloaden op hun site hé maar bij mij werkt ie niet op 2 schermen (1 scherm 3D visualizer en 1 scherm de schuiven) want de visualizer hapert op mn 2de en de schuiven kan ik niet verschuiven op mn 2de scherm (dus eigenlijk: de niet-schuiven) (dit ligt warschijnlijk aan mijn videokaart van laptop waarop ik 2de scherm aansluit)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> ik vind de MagicQ niet echt de makkelijkste software die er is (toch zeker in vergelijking met LJ daslight sunlight) en daarbij is het ook drive-in bedoeld, dus niet echt voor optredens enzo waarvoor de MagicQ voor gemaakt is ...
> maar toch bedankt voor de tip.
> 
> en daslight heeft idd een nieuwere versie ... je kan hem ook gratis downloaden op hun site hé maar bij mij werkt ie niet op 2 schermen (1 scherm 3D visualizer en 1 scherm de schuiven) want de visualizer hapert op mn 2de en de schuiven kan ik niet verschuiven op mn 2de scherm (dus eigenlijk: de niet-schuiven) (dit ligt warschijnlijk aan mijn videokaart van laptop waarop ik 2de scherm aansluit)
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



Bij mij werkt alles wel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Maar als ik een schuif beweeg, gebeurd er niets op de 3D view :Confused:   Ligt het aan de patch of sow? Bij pan en tilt beweegd de head ook niet :EEK!:  Beetje raar allemaal. En hoe haal je hem uit DEMO MODE?

Daslight is dr niet egt op vooruitgegaan merk ik :Frown:

----------


## moderator

Beste mensen,

Wij zijn een professioneel licht en geluid forum.
Dat wil ondermeer zeggen dat wij geen medewerking verlenen aan het onrechtmatig gebruiken en het hiervoor geschikt maken van producten.

Denk hier nog eens goed over na alvorens een reactie te plaatsen op het forum en dan in het bijzonder over het gebruik van dongles anders dan door de makers bedoeld.

----------


## DjFlo

> Neen, Daslight-dongle werkt alleen met Daslight software. Idem voor Sunlight en Martin-LJ (voor zover ik weet). Je kan dus niet alle software naast elkaar gebruiken op 1 controller.
> 
> En ben ik de enige die niet weet wat DMX400 en CMX24 zijn?



speciaal voor jurjen :Wink: 

dmx 400: http://www.beglec.com/products.php?product=4602&lang=NL

cdm24:  http://www.beglec.com/products.php?product=4600&lang=NL

Ik weet nie zker of j en h hem ook verkoopt daarom ff de link van andere site.

gr

floris

----------


## DJ nn

sorry moderator maar dacht dat het toch legaal was wegens het nier vermelden welke dongle er gebruikt moet worden ... maar ik zal het onthouden !!!

en daslight is idd niet echt op vooruit gegaan nu, het  is idd dat de 3D visualizer niet doet wat ie moet met daslight (sunlight doet wel iets en ze gebruiken dezelfde visualizer) dus ik begin aan mn daslight te twijfelen eerlijk gezegd maar eerst een tafeltje kopen en dan zien of daslight al gefixt is

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik vind dat daslight er wel op is vooruit gegaan, zo kan je nu in groepen proggen, visualiser zal nog wel opgelost worden in een update evenals andere kinderziektes, is er toevallig iemand die weet waarvoor het lichtgroene vak (rechts) bij de live-mode is? En hoe je daar eventueel iets in kunt zetten?

----------


## cowbeast

Ik heb even een nieuw topic ivm dashlight gemaakt... dan kunnen we hier ontopic blijven...

----------


## senna

he hallo daar ik snap je dat weinig centjes hebt maar dit is een beetje duur en moeilijk ik weet niet hoeveel handen jij hebt maar ik denk dat je handen te kort komt om alle handelingen uit te voeren... het beste is om alles op 1 tafel te zetten zowel je staties als je bewegend licht een van de goedkoperen tafels is een SGM (importeur Winner te Waddinxveen) http://www.winner.nl

hou ons op de hoogte...
groeten Senna

----------


## WinterS

kan je met de CMX24 nu apparte CHASES laten draaien voor pars terwijl er andere CHASES draaien voor scans? 

zodat je de pars contenu hun ding kunt laten doen en je de scans appart hun ding... want dat vraag ik mij nu ook wel af  :Confused: 

(of lees ik over dit antwoord heen in de topic?)

----------


## johan1988

Volgens mij kun je meerdere programma's tegelijk laten lopen. Omdat je dan van preset A (of B, een van beide) een chase onder fader kunt zetten.... en volgens mij kun je dan ook wel 12 tegelijk doen (aangezien er 12 faders zijn)...

Maar dit weet ik NIET zeker

----------


## senna

met de SGM studio 24 kan je alle lampjes apart sturen en laten wapperen..
en wat de prijs betreft denk ik dat de sgm goedkoper en makkelijker is. hij kost dan wel een 2500,- maar als je 4 kleine freubel tafeltjes gaat kopen ben je mijn mening toch meer kwijt en een hoop ergenis want ik zei al je hebt maar twee handjes voor de knopjes..

----------


## WinterS

> met de SGM studio 24 kan je alle lampjes apart sturen en laten wapperen..
> en wat de prijs betreft denk ik dat de sgm goedkoper en makkelijker is. hij kost dan wel een 2500,- maar als je 4 kleine freubel tafeltjes gaat kopen ben je mijn mening toch meer kwijt en een hoop ergenis want ik zei al je hebt maar twee handjes voor de knopjes..



de CMX24 kost 250euro en dat ligt toch dichter bij mij budget...

momenteel heb ik een SM1612, maar deze controller speelt de chases na elkaar af (vrij logisch) waardoor je of pars of scans hebt

wat ik nodig heb is een goede prijs/kwaliteits DMX sturing die appart chases kan afspelen voor de pars en onafhankelijk van deze chases de chases van de scans afspeelt

kan de CMX 24 dit ja of neen?

----------


## maks

> de SMX24 kost 250euro en dat ligt toch dichter bij mij budget...
> 
> momenteel heb ik een SM1612, maar deze controller speelt de chases na elkaar af (vrij logisch) waardoor je of pars of scans hebt
> 
> wat ik nodig heb is een goede prijs/kwaliteits DMX sturing die appart chases kan afspelen voor de pars en onafhankelijk van deze chases de chases van de scans afspeelt
> 
> kan de SMX 24 dit ja of neen?



of die dat kan weet ik NIET zeker...

een tafeltje die het wél zeker kan is de *ShowTec Light-Desk Pro 136.
*Licht controller voor 8 scans én 8 pars...
Heb je al gauw voor iets meer dan 300 euro.

EDIT:
en volgens mij zijn dit 2 copies...
http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/E...el-408018.html
http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/B...Adbo-2229.html

----------


## WinterS

werkt die *ShowTec Light-Desk Pro 136* ook zo dat je PARS kan sturen op geluid (automatisch) en de scanners via programmas?

EDIT: ik steel eigenlijk wel dit topic met mijn vraag, alhoewel het over hetzelfde onderwerp gaat... moet ik een nieuw starten MOD ?
alvast mijn excuses indien ik verkeerd bezig ben !

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Is de Lite-Puter CX-5 niet wat? Kost zoon 280 euro.

----------


## maks

> werkt die *ShowTec Light-Desk Pro 136* ook zo dat je PARS kan sturen op geluid (automatisch) en de scanners via programmas?



jip

Lite-Puter CX-5 is hetzelfde als wat hij nu heeft... nx mee vooruit.

----------


## Controller

> jip
> 
> Lite-Puter CX-5 is hetzelfde als wat hij nu heeft... nx mee vooruit.



Die light-desk pro 136 wil je niet hebben dat ding is echt niet prettig om mee te werken,

Kan je beter die LC pakken, hoewel erzijn vaak ook 2e handse MA 12/2 te vinden tegen mooie prijzen.

----------


## WinterS

dwain, ik spreek hier over een budget van max 400euro

en LC ? waar staat dat in dit topic??

----------


## DJ_matthias

> momenteel heb ik een SM1612, maar deze controller speelt de chases na elkaar af (vrij logisch) waardoor je of pars of scans hebt
> 
> wat ik nodig heb is een goede prijs/kwaliteits DMX sturing die appart chases kan afspelen voor de pars en onafhankelijk van deze chases de chases van de scans afspeelt
> 
> kan de CMX 24 dit ja of neen?



kijk die SM staat voor ScanMaster... deze zorgt dus voor de scans. speciale tafel ontworpen voor moving light... je kan er in theorie ook conventioneel(parren e.d) mee aansturen, maar in praktijk is hij daar niet echt voor bedoeld. (en ook vrij onhandig wil je het doen in praktijk)
de CMX is een "scène setter", wel bedoeld voor conventioneel dus.
hou je sm1612 voor de scans, en vraag eens na bij je dealer of je de CMX mag uitproberen of dat hij je er misschien meer info kan over verschaffen.

----------


## WinterS

> kijk die SM staat voor ScanMaster... deze zorgt dus voor de scans. speciale tafel ontworpen voor moving light... je kan er in theorie ook conventioneel(parren e.d) mee aansturen, maar in praktijk is hij daar niet echt voor bedoeld. (en ook vrij onhandig wil je het doen in praktijk)
> de CMX is een "scène setter", wel bedoeld voor conventioneel dus.
> hou je sm1612 voor de scans, en vraag eens na bij je dealer of je de CMX mag uitproberen of dat hij je er misschien meer info kan over verschaffen.



weet ik, maar zoek toch lieve een all-in-one toestel... nu kan je beginnen over ja dan zoek ik een alles in een voor licht en geluid enzo, maar geen gezever hier over  :Wink: 

gwn een toestel dat pars EN scans kan besturen, onafhankelijk van elkaar...

----------


## DJ nn

het zal dan de CMX24 worden en met latere PC uitbereiding ...
kost idd iets van 250 en met de PC (daslight) kan ik dan desnoods de scans aansturen (als ik zover ben) als de CMX24 niet meerdere dingen kan spelen ...

aan iedereen alvast bedankt voor de tips (weer een kleine 400 bespaard) en als ik m'n PAR's, mn DMX 4bars en m'n CMX24 heb zal ik laten weten hoe alles loopt ... (moet je niet in nabije toekomst verwachten aangezien ik maar student ben maar ze komen er hoor !) (als er vrijwillige sponsors zijn ??? dan heb ik ze sneller  :Smile:  )

en aan WinterS: van mij mag je het gerust "stelen" want het is in dezelfde richting van mijn onderwerp

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## WinterS

> en aan WinterS: van mij mag je het gerust "stelen" want het is in dezelfde richting van mijn onderwerp
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



als het mag... maar alvast veel plezier ermee!! kan je mij laten weten of het ook geschikt zou zijn voor mij, want enige goede dat ik nu kan gebruiken is die ShowTec, maar die raden ze af...

----------


## DJ nn

nou jah ... de CMX24 is dus idd ook bedoeld om conventioneel licht aan te sturen dus niet echt voor scans ... dan ben je beter af met je ShowTec en heb toch ook al enkele goede reacties gelezen voor toepassingen zoals die van jou ...
als je het echt wil weten kun je mss eens een demo vragen ofzo ?
natuurlijk kan je voor ongeveer 500€ kiezen voor PC (daslight) en daar mooie showtjes in maken ... natuurlijk als je echt 400 wil spenderen en niet meer (wat ik zeker begrijp) dan moet je goed zoeken naar apparaatjes.

maar ik zal later mijn "feedback" eens laten horen

gtrzz DJ nn

----------


## WinterS

ben niet van plan om een PC te gebruiken in een discobar
zeker niet als deze verhuurd wordt zonder onze eigen Dj...

met zulke panelen kan je toch vlug de basis uitleggen aan een dj die gebruik  maakt van je DB, gwn de dimmers en blackout enzo (het afstellen en degelijke niet natuurlijk!)

ik wacht op je feedback  :Smile:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> weet ik, maar zoek toch lieve een all-in-one toestel... nu kan je beginnen over ja dan zoek ik een alles in een voor licht en geluid enzo, maar geen gezever hier over 
> 
> gwn een toestel dat pars EN scans kan besturen, onafhankelijk van elkaar...



dan ga je volgens mij al naar de grotere professionele tafels (!)
FatFrog, Avolites, Hog, Ma,...

----------


## DjFlo

> nou jah ... de CMX24 is dus idd ook bedoeld om conventioneel licht aan te sturen dus niet echt voor scans ... dan ben je beter af met je ShowTec en heb toch ook al enkele goede reacties gelezen voor toepassingen zoals die van jou ...
> als je het echt wil weten kun je mss eens een demo vragen ofzo ?
> natuurlijk kan je voor ongeveer 500 kiezen voor PC (daslight) en daar mooie showtjes in maken ... natuurlijk als je echt 400 wil spenderen en niet meer (wat ik zeker begrijp) dan moet je goed zoeken naar apparaatjes.
> 
> maar ik zal later mijn "feedback" eens laten horen
> 
> gtrzz DJ nn



Ik moet zeggen ik ben in het bezit van een cmx24 en als je er voor gaat zitten kan je echt mooie dingen maken met scans en parren. Het kost misschien wel even tijd maar als je die tijd neemt dan komt het helemaal goed

gr

floris

----------


## DJ nn

aha ... zo iemand hadden we nog nodig hier
in het bezit en eerlijk ...

zeker bedankt voor je reactie, en tijd genoeg heb ik wel ...

dus je kan ook meerdere programma's tegelijk afspelen ? (kun je ze eigenlijk opslaan buiten dat 1ne programma dat je zelf kan schrijven ?) 
voor de rest negatieve puntjes eraan ?

----------


## DjFlo

Ja ik weet nie wat je er allemaal op wilt gaan besturen want er is dus een limiet van 24 dmx kanalen. Ik gebruik hem met 2 winners en 8 parren. 

Ik zet zeg maar de winners op de bovenste rij kanalen dus 1 tm 12 dan kan je ook nog live ingrijpen met kleuren en gobo's en de parren om de onderste rij dus 12 tm 24. Voor de parren heb ik gewoon 3 simpele programatjes gemaakt. 

Voor de scans heb ik 9 andere programmatjes gemaakt waar ik natuurlijk live in kan grijpen.

Je kan ook nog verschillende pagina's selecteren dus als ik bijvoorbeeld een scimitar van jb alleen met parren heb dan heb ik die programma's op pagina 2 staan.

Ik hoop dat je het een beetje snapt en anders kan je me ff mailen of me op msn toevoegen

Gr

Floris

----------


## benne_ss

je kan het probere via de pc!

mijn ideale lichtsturing zou zijn een progje dat er uit ziet als een standaard lightsturing met 'preset 1' en 'preset 2' en een memory  zoiets als dit:

http://fire-ball.nl/pictures/producten/1714SGM12SC.jpg

ongeveer mag zelfs iets minder uitgebreid :Smile:  

mr zo iets maken ze natuurlijk niet :Mad:  

mss kan iemand mij hier helpen :Confused:

----------


## johan1988

Je wilt dus met computer je lampen gaan aansturen? Gebruik je het met live bandjes, of voor disco? Want mij lijkt een computer voor bandjes erg onhandig

----------


## benne_ss

met de nodige shortcuts op je toetsenbord valt dit zeer goed mee hoor! :Smile:

----------


## johan1988

Ik heb het nog nooit echt geprobeert, maar het lijkt mij geen fijn idee, ik werk zelf ook niet met super tafels voor live show, maar gebruik die SGM tafel veel, en daarnaast ook ma 24/6...  :Smile:

----------


## benne_ss

weet hier nu niemand een programma dat er uit ziet en werkt zoals een standaard lichttafel?

(en liefst een die je werkend krijgt via een DMX4ALL dongle of art - net :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## kokkie

> weet hier nu niemand een programma dat er uit ziet en werkt zoals een standaard lichttafel?
> 
> (en liefst een die je werkend krijgt via een DMX4ALL dongle of art - net  )



Zeg vriend, een DMX lijntje is 512 kanalen hoor, probeer dat eerst maar eens vol te krijgen en dan gaan we het daarna over Art-net hebben. 

Klinkt echt bot hè, maar zo is het ook bedoelt! Niet echt realistisch, een dongle van een tientje, een free/shareware programmaatje en Art-net. En dat voor een programmaatje dat op een tafel moet lijken die maar voor hooguit een kwart DMX lijn geschikt is.

----------


## benne_ss

wel er zijn weinig freeware progjes die een DMX4ALL ondersteunen :Big Grin:  

en ik heb een progje dat art-net omvormt naar die dmx dongle van DMX4ALL :Big Grin:  

daarom dus !!
als je me nog eens een keer bot wil zijn DENK DAN EERST NA! (ben ik nu niet bot  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## timleurink

Al eens gedacht aan een berhinger tafel.. Bijvoorbeeld deze http://www.behringer.com/LC2412/index.cfm?lang=ENG

----------


## DeMennooos

De Chamsys software ziet er uit als een lichttafel, werkt als een lichttafel, is gratis en ondersteund de DMX4All dongle.

Je hebt dan alleen wel de nieuwere Beta nodig dan degene die nu vrij te downloaden is.


Als je die wil proberen stuur me dan even een prive bericht (of een mailtje)

----------


## kokkie

> als je me nog eens een keer bot wil zijn DENK DAN EERST NA! (ben ik nu niet bot   )



Eerst zelf beginnen met nadenken, dan je eigen vraag nog eens lezen en dan mijn reactie nog eens lezen. Je komt er vast uit.

----------


## axs

Ik sta helemaal achter de stelling van Kokkie.

Begin aub niet over ARTNET te lullen als je amper weet wat de juiste toepassing ervoor is.
Blijkt maar al te duidelijk uit je reacties en uit je vraag.

----------


## benne_ss

zo veel weet ik er nu ook niet van, wat begrijpelijk is: als wij iets doen dat veel licht en effecten nodig heeft(optredens ofzo) hebben wij genoeg aan een dmx lijn, we hebben nog nooit artnet gebruik(en zullen het wrs ook nooit gebruiken)

maar laten we nu ophouden over het gezever over wie gelijk heeft en wie het meeste van art-net kent(waar het topic dus NIET over gaat) en laten we de mensen helpen die hulp zoek in dit topic(waaronder ik en DJ_nn)

----------


## DJ nn

het was idd een beetje aan het afwijken ... maar goed, ben er ff niet meer geweest (srr daarvoor)

het zou dus drive-in toepassing hebben (dus geen bandjes enzo), dus PC in dus wel goed te gebruiken.

voor de kanaalbeperking (aantal dus): ik heb nog geen scans en er zullen er voor eerst (lees: voor de PC-sturing) al zeker niet meer dan 2 komen ...

en aan iedereen alvast bedankt voor andere tafeltjes (waar dus met een kaartje de shows kunnen opgeslagen worden (dit is dus ook handig))

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## DJ nn

ik ben nog eens aan het rondsnuffelen geweest en kwam dit tegen:

GLP light operator 48
http://www.glp.de/de/Steuerungen/light_operator_48.html
http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/P...id=ADGLP-05040

deze is dus wel 2keer zow groot ...
en ik zie dat hij tegen 400 € kost
is dit wat of niet ?

EDIT: ik zie net dat de Showtec Showmaster 24/48 een kopie is ... (toch?)

EDIT2: nou zit ik weer met vraagjes:

De Behringer 2412 lijkt sterk op CMX 24, maar 2412 kan toch alle 512 uitsturen ?
en je kan daar toch ook bvb 2 schuiven patchen op 1 schuif ?

en kan je op de CMX 24 dat ook ? niet toch hé ? en je kan toch ook niet opslaan op een kaartje hé ?

weer hoop vragen ... pfff ik hoop dat jullie kunnen antwoorden

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Lonnebol

Weet iemand of het mogelijk is met freestyler een soort van playlist te maken.
Ik wil gewoon instellen hoeveel seconden een bepaalde lamp moet aanstaan en dan moet ie automatisch (dus zonder tussenkomst van een persoon) naar een andere instelling gaan of uitfaden of infaden.

Als het niet met freestyler kan, dan een ander programma dat met een enttec open dmx usb overweg kan.

Bedankt.

----------


## AJB

> zo veel weet ik er nu ook niet van )



Dat was duidelijk...





> maar laten we nu ophouden over het gezever over wie het meeste van art-net kent)



Dat hoeft ook niet, dat is namelijk duidelijk, als je wist wie Kokkie was had je in eerste instantie je mond wel gehouden...





> laten we de mensen helpen die hulp zoek in dit topic(waaronder ik en DJ_nn)



Inderdaad; jij zoekt hulp en wilt jezelf helpen en interessant doen ? Als je een vraag stelt LUISTER dan naar het antwoord... Verder ben je vast intelligent genoeg om even rond te kijken voor een sturinkje dat 20 kanalen moet gaan aanslingeren..

Heel veel succes...

----------


## AJB

Aangezien we hier een educatief doeleinde nastreven, toch even voor de geinteresseerde forumlezer;

Dmx is het aanstuurprotocol voor o.a. lampjes. Dat was ongetwijfeld bekend. Nu zijn dmx-kabels dik, duur, en heeft dmx nogal een beperking van het aantal kanalen.

IP is ook een protocol, dat wordt gebruikt in de computer wereld. Wat ArtNet eigenlijk doet is het samen sturen van DMX over IP-netwerken. De voordelen;

- Veel goedkopere bekabeling en hardware 
- Veel sneller netwerk
- Bi-directioneel signaal (2 kanten op)
- Veel eenvoudiger maken van draadloze dmx-verbinden (over ArtNet)
- Veel meer informatie versturen (IP kabel kan veel meer data versturen)
- Ethernet netwerken kunnen in stervorm worden aangesloten

Kortom; heel interessant om te gebruiken op grote klussen, ingewikkelde projecten, etc.etc.etc.

Kokkie danwel AXS; als jullie nog aanvullingen hebben let me know, is zo ff uit de losse pols.

Grtz AJB

----------


## LuxProDeo

Duidelijke samenvatting van AJB, maar voor degenen die er echt nog veel meer van willen weten ook nog even de volgende tip:

Wayne Howell van Artistic License (de ontwikkelaar van ArtNet) heeft een interessant boek uit over het onderwerp: Rock Solid Ethernet, uitgegeven door Entertainment Technology Press, ISBN 1904031293.

LuxProDeo

----------


## LJmalcolm

@AJB : Via artnet kun je toch tot 15 Universes heen/terug sturen over 1 lijn of vergis ik me hierin??

----------


## benne_ss

> Dat was duidelijk...
> 
> 
> 
> Dat hoeft ook niet, dat is namelijk duidelijk, als je wist wie Kokkie was had je in eerste instantie je mond wel gehouden...
> 
> 
> 
> Inderdaad; jij zoekt hulp en wilt jezelf helpen en interessant doen ? Als je een vraag stelt LUISTER dan naar het antwoord... Verder ben je vast intelligent genoeg om even rond te kijken voor een sturinkje dat 20 kanalen moet gaan aanslingeren..
> ...



wel zeg dan eens wie kokkie is want er staat helemaal niks in zijn profiel!
(maakt mij trouwens niet uit! al was hij de president van Amerika!)

en mij intresant maken is helemaal niet mijn bedoeling! ik heb al vééél uren op het internet zitten surfen opzoek naar software, toen ik niks vond heb ik hier om hulp gevraagt maar het enige wat jullie hier kunnen is mensen een beetje uitkakken! ondertussen heb ik het ideale programma gevonden op een ander forum, waar ze wel mensen helpen newbie of pro zonder elkaar uit te kakken!

(to AJB => het waren 157 kanalen)

----------


## stakke

@ benne_ss. 
Wees nu een gelukkig man. En als je een echte bijdrage wil leveren voor anderen op het forum kan je er wat uitleg geven over wat je gevonden hebt.
IK DENK dat je niet geneigd bent dit te doen, maar een forum dient om elkaar te helpen, opbouwend. En dit is ook wat Kokkie heeft gedaan. Artnet is voor velen veel te hoog en veel te ver gegrepen. Dit is niet een tree waar uitleg op dit niveau gepast zou zijn. Er zijn hier mensen die het soms moeilijk hebben met DMX op zich. En het gaat toch over een 'ideale lichtsturing' (zou ik dan moeten beginnen over gma.....)

Stel mij in het ongelijk en post jou ideale sturing (al is het niet voor mij) of is het de pot die de ketel verwijt dat hij....

----------


## Ralph Hees

> Al eens gedacht aan een berhinger tafel.. Bijvoorbeeld deze PROFESSIONAL LIGHTING SYSTEMS - DMX CONTROLLERS - EUROLIGHT LC2412 : Professional 24-Channel DMX Lighting Console



Ik heb zelf een Behringer LC2412 en ik moet zeggen dat ik niet erg tevreden ben. Ik heb hem al 1x teruggestuurd en een nieuwe gekregen met hetzelfde probleem als de vorige en nu krijg ik dan een nieuwe eprom. Een half jaar na ik het probleem ontdekte komt de oplossing in zich (hoop ik).
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...mory+behringer

----------


## benne_ss

eindelijk is een normaal iemand op dit forum!(stakke)

het programma dat ik nu heb is een soort plugin die werkt met freestyler.
het werkt veel met snelknoppen op het toetsenbord waardoor er geen andere hardware moet aangekocht worden(behave een dmx interface natuurlijk)


voor geintreseerden:
het programma is gemaakt door een informaticus die mijn verzoek op een forum had zien staan, helaas mocht ik het niet doorgeven van deze persoon.

----------


## lj-jeronimo

Hoi,

Even over die pc sturing, ik heb al met verschillende pc-sturingen gewerkt (daslight, sweetlight,...) maar mijn favoriet blijft Visual DMX (VisualDMX Lighting Control). Dit kastje kost dan wel 800 EUR (software is gratis) maar je kan er vanalles mee aansturen. 
Even wat uitleg, wat heb ik er al mee aangestuurd : 
Moving heads, scanners, laser, ledtubes, ledbollen, rookmachine, strobo, ... en dit alles in 1 keer. Wij gebruiken dit niet voor conventioneel licht, daar hebben we een scene setter voor als back-up, een pc kan altijd wel eens moeilijk doen of crashen. 
Ik denk dat dit ook zeker te overwegen valt. Aangezien het geen moeilijke sturing is iedereen kan er mee werken, en veel beter dan daslight. Ok het is misschien wat meer geld dat wel maar wat je er mee kan is ook veel meer. Zo heb je bijvoorbeeld ook matrix mania om ledpanelen aan te sturen. En je kan je show op voorhand programmeren met visual 3D.

Freestyler heb ik ook aan het werk als reserve sturing in echte noodgevallen maar is zeer moeilijk om mee te werken en kost veel tijd om alles te programmeren. 

Groeten Jeroen :Cool:

----------

